# Trapping help



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I need some help here. Every set I put on the base of a hill for a bobcat or coyote I end up with a skunk in it. I hate it. Any suggestions for this problem??


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What type of set are you making?

If you're using a dirthole you will have the junk to get through. For coyotes try using a scent post set.

Skunks are attracted to most bait type sets, especially when using rotting meat based bait.

Give us a few more details and maybe we can find a solution.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know of a guy having a similar problem with fox at a hay bale set and he tried putting the traps on the hay bale and that ended up working pretty good. He still uses that set too. I have no clue about trapping cats or the detail


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

(OOOPS) I have no clue about trapping cats or the details of your sets/location but it may help. Just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## lancet (Dec 8, 2011)

I use a dirt hole set with some bobcat specific scent. #3 trap with a drag.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Back your trap off from the dirthole 16-18" and add another trap.

One of the best sets for cats is a modified old style wolf set. Hang a wing or cotton ball that will absorb the lure about 3' off the ground and stick 2 steel bracelets beded offset center (about 6" offset) below the attractant. DO NOT let any lure drip off the wing/cotton onto the ground.

The wing/cotton needs to be JUST high enough off of the ground to have the cat rear up a bit to get a good smell or paw it. Cats and fox tend to turn a 1/2 or full circle before ther rear up---thats a lot of foot work down at your steel.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your drawing is as good as your photography Dave!


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

If you can use bait (whole animals) bury that skunk so just alittle of the tail and butt is sticking out of the dirt and set around that. Mmmmm fresh skunk.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> If you can use bait (whole animals) bury that skunk so just alittle of the tail and butt is sticking out of the dirt and set around that. Mmmmm fresh skunk.


 Then he'll have a frozenButt also HA !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Your drawing is as good as your photography Dave!


OUCH !

I thought it was a pretty clear diagram.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Back your trap off from the dirthole 16-18" and add another trap.
> 
> One of the best sets for cats is a modified old style wolf set. Hang a wing or cotton ball that will absorb the lure about 3' off the ground and stick 2 steel bracelets beded offset center (about 6" offset) below the attractant. DO NOT let any lure drip off the wing/cotton onto the ground.
> 
> The wing/cotton needs to be JUST high enough off of the ground to have the cat rear up a bit to get a good smell or paw it. Cats and fox tend to turn a 1/2 or full circle before ther rear up---thats a lot of foot work down at your steel.


. I'm gonna try this! I've been missing cats at my sets. Looks like it ought to work well. Thx catcapper!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Your drawing is as good as your photography Dave!


Damit Matt---that WAS my camera.lol.









Hey Ruger--- I got your PM this morning. You need to tighten your block'in up a bit. I'll try to get some info out to you tomorrow.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

These are all great suggestions for sure, but another thing I think is that sometimes you just have to sift through the grinners and stinkers before you get to the good stuff. If you keep catching skunks keep remaking the set and I'll bet you connect! Good luck!


----------

